
Worldwide PC shipments are expected to drop 12% this year - vaksel
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/03/03/BUT1167QI5.DTL
======
Jem
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=501410> :)

